# How to put the router table top to the cabinet?



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

*How to put the router table top on the cabinet?*

I finished my own router table top with the size of 30 x 24. Now I am building the cabinet. My initial plan was to make some mortises on the back of the router table, and make tenons on the cabinet to fit it. 

I don't think this is a good plan since I may keep the same cabinet but switch to a new table top after a couple of years. Is there any easy way to put the router table on the cabinet, it is stable and easy to change? Thanks


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

You can install a couple of stretchers along the top of the front & rear when you build your cabinet. Mount them inside your cabinet so they are flush with the top of cabinet. Then square up your top with your cabinet & screw thru the stretchers to attach your top to your cabinet. Make sure your screws a not to long as to poke thru the top side. This is just one way to quickly mount the top.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

What James said. This is exactly what I did. You can get an idea of this through the link below.

Looking forward to seeing your build.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I had a bunch of small 90º angle brackets that I got from an old shelf unit I took apart. I used maybe 8 or 10 of them to attach the table to the case.
Makes it easy to replace the table if I ever need to make a new one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

The real easy way is to use a T & G router bit set, and make corner blocks to fit into the corners, they hold the cabinet square and a real great way to hold the top in place plus it's a snap to replace the top by removing the 4 screws in the corner blocks..

No need to buy anything extra just use what you have on hand..  the KISS way.
Many cabinet makers use corner blocks in the cabinet sub frame...

========


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

what the stretchers look like? I didn't use them before. Any product link? Thanks



jlord said:


> You can install a couple of stretchers along the top of the front & rear when you build your cabinet. Mount them inside your cabinet so they are flush with the top of cabinet. Then square up your top with your cabinet & screw thru the stretchers to attach your top to your cabinet. Make sure your screws a not to long as to poke thru the top side. This is just one way to quickly mount the top.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

It's just a term. I have heard them called different things. Basically they are cleats added to the inside top of a base cabinet to help with stiffening the case. They can be a couple of inches wide & are the inside width of your base cabinet. They can be installed on all four sides (not really needed), they can be just triangle pieces installed in the inside corners. This is how many counter tops & plywood underlament are attached to base cabinets in kitchens & bathroom vanities. Just screw up from the inside.
Kerry (2bigfeet) has them on the cabinet he built. See his pics of top of cabinet.
Here is a pic of what triangle corner blocks look like.
Forever Cabinets ~ Methods


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Biscuits, brackets, screw blocks, the answers are endless, it's just whatever takes your fancy.


----------



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

what is name of the screw that can connect two perpendicular panels ? It has three pieces, the bolt is screwed in one panel and locked from the other one.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

volunteers said:


> what is name of the screw that can connect two perpendicular panels ? It has three pieces, the bolt is screwed in one panel and locked from the other one.


I've used drywall screws to attach items like this. You can also use wood screws. I wouldn't use brass screws as they are too soft. They are all self tapping type.

#6 x 1-1/4 in. Fine Steel Bugle-Head Phillips Drywall Screws 5 lb. Pack - 114DWS5 at The Home Depot

Align your top on your cabinet then from the inside screw up thru your cleat into the bottom of your top to fasten it to the cabinet. If your top is MDF don't over tighten as this material will strip out easily. You can even use metal "L" brackets from the hardware store if you wish instead of the cleats. 

The cleats would serve two purposes though. It would help square up the cabinet top & give a place to attach the top to.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

volunteers said:


> what is name of the screw that can connect two perpendicular panels ? It has three pieces, the bolt is screwed in one panel and locked from the other one.


Hi Will - sounds like you are talking about cross dowels or cam locks. Usually found in the cheaper U-assemble bookcases and desks and such. There's another hardware item, whose name escapes me, that is used to tighten the miter in L shaped counters.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Knape & Vogt Joint Fastener - Knape & Vogt Draw bolts Fasteners - Misc.
Fastcap FlipBolt - Fastcap Draw bolts Fasteners - Misc.

Cabinet Maker's Supply - Cabinet Hardware and Cabinet Building Supplies

=========


----------



## Racer2007 (Nov 3, 2010)

Will, what you are talking about sounds like a bed bolt that goes thru a hole and connects to a nut in the other piece of wood. But I don't think this would work as your going to be going up into the top rather than sideways into another piece.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

If you're using an MDF top you'll be ahead to drill pilot holes before screwing into it.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Having a tilt top table I used a heavy piano hinge the full width of the cabinet to attach my top. The cabinet is MDF so I used 10-32 nuts, screws and washers through the cabinet wall to prevent pull out. I had originally intended to completely box in the router and use the tilt top to access the router but after a few days I decided to redo the front and install a door and tray to house my router bits. The main advantages the tilt top offers is the ability to clean the router and change the router speed without having to lift it out of the top with the insert plate. The disadvantage is the fence will slide off the top if it isn't locked down. I did that once and luckily there were a couple of old cardboard shipping boxes behind the table to cushion the falling fence.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

For perpendicular pieces some use pocket screw joinery, as shown in one of he earlier posts.


----------

